# recovering!



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to let you know that i am feeling a great deal better over the past few days, particularly today and yesterday. I have not been thinking about DP/DR half as much and just been getting on with my life, going to the gym seems to be helping alot, i've been taking st johns wort, 5htp and vitamin B complex too and i am feeling so much better.

Today i have had large parts of the day where i haven't acknowledged DP whatsoever, it's so good!

I genuinely think that getting on with our lives is the cure and i'm going to continue with this attitude as this is the best i have felt over the past 2 months, i'll keep you all posted but i'm convinced this is the cure!

Take care and don't give up, we can ALL beat this!


----------



## Stevie_Boy (Oct 6, 2010)

great news chris. I guess thats what elimated my 24/7 dp/dr feelings that i used to experience. Just gotta keep ur mind focussed on other things and be patient. Your heading the right way man, lets do this


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

ahh i hope so! so are you fully recovered then?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

chris89 said:


> Hi everyone. I just wanted to let you know that i am feeling a great deal better over the past few days, particularly today and yesterday. I have not been thinking about DP/DR half as much and just been getting on with my life, going to the gym seems to be helping alot, i've been taking st johns wort, 5htp and vitamin B complex too and i am feeling so much better.
> 
> Today i have had large parts of the day where i haven't acknowledged DP whatsoever, it's so good!
> 
> ...


You are completely right that it's the correct attitude and mindset to have to recover. I've found it to be true and am recovering also.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> You are completely right that it's the correct attitude and mindset to have to recover. I've found it to be true and am recovering also.


Is it cool to mix 5htp with john wort


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

i assume so, it came in the same supplement it was 5htp with st john wort, it seems to be doing the trick anyway


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Dp isn't the same every time. It's not always so easy. I've "recovered" before, and it keeps coming back every few years even though I always think I've figured it out.
But good luck to you. Just remember to take care of yourself and stay away from things that fu.ck you up emotionally.


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

i don't think of it as being easy, far from it, it's the hardest thing i've ever been through, i just think you have to get the way you think about things right. I now realise this can't hurt me, i know i'm not going crazy it's simply derealisation and it can't hurt me. I wasn't an overly anxious person prior to this, it was a panic attack from a bad trip on weed that caused it and thus caused me to have a heightened anxiety level which i need to lower with correct thinking and stop myself from freaking out all the time and i'm sure it will all become normal again soon, i suppose i'm a pretty competitive person and i see this as a challenge and i WILL beat it.


----------

